# Sting-Rays in music videos, movies



## Sting-Rider (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello,
since I'm infected with the Sting-Ray Virus I notify sometimes their appearance in music videos and films as
here in the middle of this video:





or in the last 15 minutes of the movie "The pledge" from 2001 with Jack Nicholson

Maybe you can list some more?

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## Krateness (Dec 17, 2017)

Watch the opening scene from Jumaji. I believe searching jumaji bicycle scene on YouTube would pull it up but long story short a boy I chased by bullies riding a bunch of Krates and Sears Screamer


----------



## Sting-Rider (Dec 18, 2017)

dear Krateness,
thanks for the hint...here it is:


----------



## 808stingray (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm pretty sure these are repops in this video from SR-71.


----------

